
The Backlash Against Marie Kondo of Netflix’s ‘Tidying Up’ - gerbilly
https://www.thedailybeast.com/the-racist-backlash-against-marie-kondo-of-netflixs-tidying-up-10
======
arcticwombat
This is a good article, highlighting what's going on.

I like the show, I've no idea why people are so obsessed with throwing crap at
her.

~~~
gerbilly
Me neither, the thing that seems to be unique with Marie Kondo, is that she
encourages people to bring a spiritual dimension to their relationship with
objects.

You may not agree with that perspective, but to me it's a nice change from the
other de-cluttering consultants.

~~~
arcticwombat
I do like that, actually.

------
towaway1138
Seems less about racism than women crapping on her. (I think her show is
interesting and pleasant.)

~~~
CREwert
The articles point is that most of the crapping has a strong racist flavor.
Which sounds plausible, if not yet statistically demonstrated.

Certainly there are plenty of closet racists and 1/2 racists being drawn out
by Ms Kondo.

~~~
towaway1138
My opinion is that people reach for whatever stick is handy when they want to
be cruel to someone. Often it's gender, race, appearance, etc. But that's not
racism--it's being an asshole.

Racism is "I won't watch your show because you're Japanese."

